# Raising minnows



## sawzall (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone raise there own minnows?

I have a blue plastic 55 gallon barrel. It has had diesel in it at some point. I have rinsed it with dawn dish detergent and water. Will do it several more times. Gonna start with just a few minnows and see if they can survive in the barrel.

I have seen systems where people raise fish in a barrel and use the water to grow plants hydroponicly. It is a recirculating system, so the fish fertilize the water and the plants and motion clean the water. The fish barrel was on its side with a hole cut in top.

I was planning on making a small bucket into a filter and have a pond pump move water from barrel to bucket and let it spill back into the barrel.

So my questions are these:

1. If I leave it outside in winter will the barrel bust or just have ice in it. (not really worried about fish can start over in spring if need be)

2. would it be better to have barrel standing up to have large water column or sideways to have a lot of water surface?

3. Do i need an aeration pump or is the circulating water enough?

anyone in central nc who has food grade barrels please send me a message. would like to get about 5 but have hardly any funds at the moment.

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would think an aerator would be needed plus I think the barrel(s) should be upright. That way you don't have corners and the fish can swim around and around and around and around without bumping into a corner. I don't know about NC winters and how cold it gets but here in central IL it would probably freeze solid.
I would not try to use a diesel drum, find some barrels without the toxic stuff in them.
Tim


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty much like raising tropical fish in a tank. The difference being is that you won't have to heat the water near as much with minnows. This should have some good information in it,

View attachment Bait minnows.pdf


----------



## sawzall (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks,

I had decided not to use the barrel I will keep looking for a cleaner one.

I was planning on using an aerator of some kind. 

My plan was to have the barrel inside my shop which is a metal car shed that has been closed in with fiberglass so it gets a lot of light but no heat or air or insulation that is why I was asking about freezing. Our usual is about 25-40 degrees f but it does get into the teens in the early mornings and single digits a time or two a year. It will have constant flowing water.

Where is that pdf file from looks like it was part of a book or something?

Thanks,


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 23, 2012)

sawzall said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Where is that pdf file from looks like it was part of a book or something?
> 
> Thanks,



I'm not sure I found it one time when doing a search on raising minnows. I Have thought about doing it as I have several aquariums with pumps, filters, etc that are no longer used.


----------



## dieselfixer (Jun 24, 2012)

How about a large ice chest like a Coleman cooler it might be insulated well enough to keep it from freezing. In my area you can pick them up at yard sales for around $5.00-$10.00.


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 19, 2012)

Old freezer might work to. Not sure but seems like it might.


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 19, 2012)

Whoops posted twice. Sorry lol


----------



## gLoomisSR782 (Aug 21, 2012)

what kind of baitfish are you raising?


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 21, 2012)

I raise my own minnows, but go about it alot different way.
I do not worry about aerators, feeding them, or what to raise them in.
Living in farming state there are alot of stock dams in area. I talk to farmers who let me put a scoop or two minnows in them and set minnow traps in them once they get established. You would not believe how they reproduce. The deeper ones minnows survive through winter and can get minnows right away when ice goes out. What I like also is the quality of minnows I can get by not over harvesting a pond. I get lot of fathead minnows large enough they are bordering the chub stage. I get bait dealers wanting me just to sell them to them. I have been refusing just getting some for myself and some of my close friends. Couple ponds I have have creek shiners in them to. 

Right now I have around 20-25 private dams stocked with minnows.


----------

